# ISO: Filipino Fried Chicken



## barbarainnc (Feb 8, 2007)

ISO Various Recipes for Filipino Fried Chicken

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have seen some recipes, one where the chicken is cooked in a mixture like chicken adobo, then fried. Another one where the chicken is steamed with spices,dried, then fried once or sometimes twice for extra crispy. Maybe you know some other versions, please share. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## de_bellota (Oct 7, 2008)

there is no real "filipino fried chicken" but there are fried chicken recipes twisted to accomodate the filipino palate. i have never heard of fried chicken marinated in the 'adobo' ingredients and then fried, adobo is adobo, oh well, a first time for everything. twice fried, ive tried and didnt like so much(dry). try using a brine of local filipino ingredients to marinate with (fish sauce, black pepper, local limes, hilli, etc.) and use cornsatrch for the batter. you will get pretty close to how filipinos eat fried chicken at home...with banana ketchup yum!!!


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

Right! when you serve it, dont even call it filipino if you don't also serve with banana ketchup! masarap!


----------

